# Change in Partner Dashboard - Ratings



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Noticed this evening that the dashboard is no longer showing ratings for 1, 7, 30 and 365 day periods. The overall rating is still shown in the upper right.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

Another Uber mind game. Keep us in the dark like a mushroom.


----------



## Nuhtzzzz (Sep 24, 2015)

I just noticed the same thing tonight, still shows in the app.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Confirmed as well, man come on Uber


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Yes it shows in the app but you can't see your one day rating for example. I used to be able to figure out what a pax rated me by seeing how my rating changed when a trip "fell off" my one day rating. Now you have no freaking idea unless you only do one trip a week and even then it probably won't change your 500 trip average which is what they show. Just another way to make it harder to decide if you want to take a call from a pax ( I get a lot of repeat pax and some of them I don't take because they are the 3 stars for a decent trip rating types).

Can't say I really care though because I'm barely driving, gaming guarantees now or driving only select if I bother to turn the app on.


----------



## Fabius (Oct 12, 2015)

What a shame. I was at least able to use the 1 day report to figure out which pax rated me low and that helped me to understand what I did wrong (if anything). I did find out that I can ask at the local UBER office if any pax left comment messages on their ride.


----------

